

Google Buzz 'breaks privacy laws' says watchdog - sssparkkk
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/8519314.stm

======
elblanco
It's clear that Buzz has been a major mis-step for Google. Perhaps they should
just pull it temporarily and solicit comments on how they should do it next
time?

